# Awesome apartment for rent



## micksolo (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi everyone, 

I have to move because of my work and I'm sad to be leaving this great apartment. It's at Sri Penaga which is just a 5 minute walk to the high end BSC shopping center with great cafes and restaurants and supermarket. 

Here's a few details: 

* recently renovated - stainless steel kitchen (looks like something from masterchef) 
* fully furnished with modern furniture 
* 1+1 br 
* 2 bathrooms - both with showers and toilets 
* aircon in every room 
* Great kitchen with modern oven, gastop and dishwasher. 
* One of the best views in KL looking out over bangsar hills 
* Huge pool, gym, squash and tennis courts, gym and shops inside the complex.
* Very quiet 
* 1 carpark 
* top notch security and maintenance staff 

Move in date is March 7 and rental price is 4,500 MYR per month. Please call me on 0105 083 910 or email me at [email protected] for more photos and to arrange a viewing.


----------

